# Dados Wunderground



## jvsg (13 Abr 2010 às 15:06)

Boa tarde,

Fiz o registo no Wunderground mas não consigo enviar os dados. na página "As suas estações" no Wunderground diz que a minha estão não está activa. O que é que estou a fazer mal?

Obrigado,
José Gonçalves


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Abr 2010 às 15:22)

Que software estás a utilizar ?


----------



## jvsg (13 Abr 2010 às 16:51)

Virtual Weather Station e a estação é uma LaCrosse WS 2350.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Abr 2010 às 18:25)

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/78263-post12.html


----------



## jvsg (13 Abr 2010 às 21:24)

Obrigado pela resposta mas isso já eu fiz introduzi todos os dados que resgistei no site.
Agora quando vou ao site do Wunderground diz que a minha estação não está activa.
Será que quando fiz o registo no site deveria ter feito mais alguma coisa?
Não sei o que será já vi e revi deve-me estar a escapar alguma coisa.

Cumps,
JGonçalves


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Abr 2010 às 21:40)

jvsg disse:


> Obrigado pela resposta mas isso já eu fiz introduzi todos os dados que resgistei no site.
> Agora quando vou ao site do Wunderground diz que a minha estação não está activa.
> Será que quando fiz o registo no site deveria ter feito mais alguma coisa?
> Não sei o que será já vi e revi deve-me estar a escapar alguma coisa.
> ...



Será que a verão que está a utilizar permite a ligação à internet ? é que para transmitir para a internet é necessário comprar o software.


----------



## jvsg (13 Abr 2010 às 21:57)

Só pode ser isso.
Mas faz a ligação e diz que foi com sucesso.

Obrigado.

Cumps,
JGonçalves


----------



## zejorge (14 Abr 2010 às 14:46)

Boa tarde

Em breve vou receber a minha WMR 200, e por isso já começo a ter muitas dúvidas relativamente a como colocar a estação online.
A minha primeira grande dúvida é a seguinte: - O meu acesso à net faz-se exclusivamente através da pen de banda larga, com trafego até 4 GB. Será possivel com estes meios ficar online ? 
Em caso afirmativo quais os procedimentos que devo tomar.
Antecipadamente grato

Cumprimentos


----------



## lsalvador (14 Abr 2010 às 15:13)

zejorge disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Em breve vou receber a minha WMR 200, e por isso já começo a ter muitas dúvidas relativamente a como colocar a estação online.
> A minha primeira grande dúvida é a seguinte: - O meu acesso à net faz-se exclusivamente através da pen de banda larga, com trafego até 4 GB. Será possivel com estes meios ficar online ?
> ...



Oi, a minha estação do MeteoTomar esta ligado a net em banda larga, meti a vodafone com acesso ilimitado ( limite de 60Gb mensais), quando foi lançado o ano passado.
Tenho o pc a enviar os dados para uma base de dados em Mysql, tem um script a correr na maquina local de minuto a minuto, este corre cerca de 50 segundos por minuto. Posso dizer que por aquilo que tenho visto até agora, nas facturas não gasto mais de 1gb de informação mensal, isto com o envio de imagens para o site e outra webcam em modo "privado". O que precisei de arranjar foi um router, não sei qual o operador que tem, mas tanto a vodafone como a TMN já tem routers para a partilha de net através de banda larga, pode estar ai a sua solução. 
Vai ter um Pc unicamente para isso? qual o software que vai usar para ligar a WMR 200? vai ter um site online para ter a partilha de informação?

Um abraço e continuação do projecto, pois vai ser um ponto de partilha de comparação com o Meteotomar 

Qualquer coisa, estamos cá para ajudar.


----------



## zejorge (14 Abr 2010 às 15:52)

Boa tarde "vizinho"

Começo por lhe agradecer a sua pronta resposta. Antes de mais o meu maior problema é ser um "analfabeto" em termos informáticos. Eu ainda sou do tempo, de usar a ardósia, para escrever ....
De qualquer forma não vou desistir de tentar construir um site para poder disponibilizar os dados.
O meu operador é a Optimus (kanguru) e disponho de um PC fixo e de um pequeno Not BooK. Quanto ao software a utilizar, neste momento não faço ideia qual o que devo utilizar, e para isso peço também a ajuda dos entendidos.

Cumprimentos


----------



## lsalvador (14 Abr 2010 às 16:01)

zejorge disse:


> Boa tarde "vizinho"
> 
> Começo por lhe agradecer a sua pronta resposta. Antes de mais o meu maior problema é ser um "analfabeto" em termos informáticos. Eu ainda sou do tempo, de usar a ardósia, para escrever ....
> De qualquer forma não vou desistir de tentar construir um site para poder disponibilizar os dados.
> ...



Vamos por partes então 

Tive a ver no site do Kanguru e ja tem tb um router para partilhar a net, tem é de ser uma pen da Huawei, qualquer uma serve, custa 69€, da para ligar ao portátil por um simples cabo de rede RJ45 e ligar ao portátil por wireless, talvez seja boa ideia, se puder, mudar de tarifário para o ilimitado que tem um custo de 29.90€ mensal (para precaver surpresas no final do mês com o excesso de consumo).

Em relação aos pc's que tem em casa, temos um fixo e um portátil, para já basta decidir qual quer/pode disponibilizar para colocar a estação e ai meter os dados online, ambos devem ter portas USB, logo não vai ter qualquer problema em ligar a consola ao PC. O software pensa-se depois qual vai usar.

Um abraço


----------



## zejorge (14 Abr 2010 às 16:45)

Olá

Curiosamente também estive a consultar a página da Optimus e já encontrei o router de que me falou.
Assim sendo, vou aguardar a chegada da estação, fazer a sua montagem, fazer alguns testes quanto à distância dos sensores para a consola, descarregar alguns dados no pc, e logo de seguida, entrarei em contacto consigo através de mensagem pessoal, para evitar sobrecarregar os outros, com as minhas nabices.
De qualquer forma agradeço a sua disponibilidade.

Cumprimentos


----------

